# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Что значит простая жизнь?

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Всемилостивые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Что значит простая жизнь в современных городах??

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

ИМХО это жизнь без ненужного, без того, что не является необходимым (НЕОБХОДИМЫМ!!!!) для жизнеобеспечения и духовной практики. Степень простоты этой жизни измеряется простотой самого преданного.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Простая жизнь - это когда не нужно далеко ездить на работу и тратить массу времени на это. Это значит минимальная зависимость от механизмов и электроники. Это значит способность быть довольным тем, что приходит естественно, без сверхусилий. В идеале - это независимость в вопросах питания и энергетики, но это практически невозможно в городах.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Постая жизнь -это когда остается время силы и энтузиазм на возвышенное мышление. 

Например: даже если мы далеко ездим на работу, но не усложняем себе жизнь покупкой машины, то в метро или в трамвае можно много книг прочитать и лекций прослушать :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Или вот еще пример....по интернету рассылку присылают: вступайте в какой-то там клуб и вам будет скидка.... и дальше длинный перечень пунктов из 40 или 60 на что скидка: боулинг, солярий, бар.....еще там что-то.....в общем, мне лично скидка на всё это не требуется, потому что я не осложняю себе жизнь посещением подобных заведений. :smilies:

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Всемилостивые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Что значит простая жизнь в современных городах??


 простая жизнь в городе? Не, не слышали. :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Простота - это когда триста человек собираются вместе, но не могут ничего серьезного сделать, а только ля-ля да ля-ля

----------


## Вишишта даса

Предлагаю подумать над разными вариантами на основе шастр и наставлений ачарьи, а не выдумывать свои значения:

Простая жизнь это:

1. Варнашрама. Существуют строго определённые параметры для разных категорий людей жизненно необходимого. Социальная структура максимально упрощена.

2. В практике садхана бакти - отказ от лаулйам (жадность, накопительство), прайасы (чрезмерные усилия). Анукулйасйа санкалпам - принятие всего благоприятного для бхакти и пратикулйасйа варджанам - отвержение всего неблагоприятного.

Набрал в поисковике Vedabase "prabhupada simple living high thinking", и получил вот это:
*
Прабупада:* ...Живите на свободном пространстве (на открытом месте, не в городе - _пояснение моё, если не согласны переведите лучше_), производите свои зерновые для пищи, производите молоко, повторяйте Харе Кришна. Простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление, идеальная жизнь. Искусственные жизненные потребности увеличивают ваш так называемый комфорт, но вы забываете о вашем главном деле - это самоубийству подобно. Мы хотим прекратить эту самоубийственную линию поведения. Мы не хотим остановить современное развитие техники, хотя так называемое развитие техники самоубийственно. Но мы об этом не говорим. (смех) Поэтому Чайтанйа Махапрабху дал простую формулу - повторяйте Харе Кришна. Даже на своих машинных заводах вы можете воспевать. Что не так с этим? Вы можете продолжать тягать свою машину и воспевать Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна.

*Киртанананда*:Они знают, что если люди начнут воспевать, тогда постепенно они избавятся от этой техники.

*
Прабупада:* Да, конечно.


*Киртанананда*: Вы на самом деле сажаете семена их разрушения.

Беседа в Нью Вриндаване, 24 июня 1976 года.

Live in open place, produce your food grains, produce your milk, save time, chant Hare Kåñëa. Plain living, high thinking, ideal life. Artificial necessities of life do increase your so-called comforts, but if you forget your real business, that is suicidal. We want to stop this suicidal policy. We don't want to stop the modern advancement of technology, although the so-called advancement technology is suicidal. But we don't talk of this. (laughter) Caitanya Mahäprabhu has therefore given a simple formula—chant Hare Kåñëa. Even in your technological factories, you can chant. What is the wrong there? You go on pulling on with your machine and chant, Hare Kåñëa, Hare Kåñëa, Kåñëa Kåñëa.
Kértanänanda: They know that if people take up the chanting, gradually they will give up this technology.
Prabhupäda: That is, of course.
Kértanänanda: You are actually putting the seeds of their destruction.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Набрал в поисковике Vedabase "prabhupada simple living high thinking", и получил вот это:
> 
> Прабупада: Живите на свободном пространстве...


Ведь это тема про простую жизнь - возвышенное мышление _в городах_.
А вы привели слова Шрилы Прабхупады, которые он произнес, находясь в Нью-Вриндаване, посреди огромной пустынной незаселенной территории одного из штатов. Естественно, он был доволен местными преданными и вдохновлял их продолжать. 

Но Прабхупада был практичен. Приезжая в разные с/х общины, он расспрашивал про тип земель, про урожай. И если в России настолько проблемно сейчас преданным жить на земле (по разным причинам, в том числе от них не зависящим) что это скорее "непростая" жизнь... это ведь попросту не практично сейчас. Было бы иначе - давно бы все многие переехали.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я привёл цитату, в которой Шрила Прабхупада говорит про результат повторения Харе Кришна на заводе в городе. По-моему она отлично всё объясняет. Цитат про простую жизнь и возвышенное мышление в городах не знаю.

Что касается непрактичности жизни на земле, то такое восприятие возникает только от незнания как жить и отсутствия необходимых навыков. Но это вполне восполнимо, при условии, что есть желание научится. 

Жизнь в городе непрактична с точки зрения использования времени в СК, если конечно вы не проводите всё своё время в проповеди. В России люди испокон веков жили на земле без всяких проблем, не могу понять в чём ваше возражение?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Что касается непрактичности жизни на земле, то такое восприятие возникает только от незнания как жить и отсутствия необходимых навыков. Но это вполне восполнимо, при условии, что есть желание научится.


Интересно, почему вы думаете, что у тех, кто практично и просто живет в городе, нет знания, как жить в деревне? 




> Жизнь в городе *непрактична* с точки зрения использования времени в СК, если конечно вы не проводите всё своё время в проповеди.


Можно быть в сознании Кришны в любых условиях жизни. В городе жизнь намного проще: все продукты и все системы жизнеобеспечения есть. Так что как раз свободного времени очень много, по сравнению с деревней, где все надо самим делать. Ваше утверждение о непрактичности жизни в городе не истинно. 






> В России люди испокон веков жили на земле *без всяких проблем*, не могу понять в чём ваше возражение?


В том, что преданным надо селиться не поодиночке - и при этом нет никаких гарантий, что не снесут. Неужели для вас это не очевидно, учитывая известные события? И это - очень большая проблема.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> И если в России настолько проблемно сейчас преданным жить на земле (по разным причинам, в том числе от них не зависящим) что это скорее "непростая" жизнь...


Тут ещё такой момент. Какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "простая-непростая". В физическом отношении жизнь в деревне более сложная, но с точи зрения самообеспечения, психического и физического здоровья, чистого общения, духовной практики она проста и естественна.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Матаджи, вы удаляетесь от темы. Я ведь вас за уши не тащу жить в деревню. А вы начинаете о чём-то спорить, доказывать, опровергать. Извините, у меня нет никакого желания пререкаться с вами и доказывать очевидные высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> у меня нет никакого желания ... доказывать *очевидные высказывания* Шрилы Прабхупады.


Вы упустили важный момент, о котором я говорила: высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады относятся к конкретным поселениям преданных, он был очень практичен, - извиняюсь, но просто еще раз приходится повторить. 

И если бы Прабхупада увидел ситуацию с поселениями преданных в России, я сильно сомневаюсь, что он говорил бы то же самое, что для стран, где есть уважение к частной собственности.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> но с точи зрения самообеспечения, психического и физического здоровья, чистого общения, духовной практики она проста и естественна.


Особенно когда дома сносят или ставят перед фактом, что это исконно чьи-то там земли. "Психическое здоровье" и нормальная духовная практика - обеспечены.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вы очень умны. До свидания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я привёл цитату, в которой Шрила Прабхупада говорит про результат повторения Харе Кришна на заводе в городе.


Это понятно. Но в цитате также и слова : "Живите на свободном пространстве (*на открытом месте, не в городе*)". Так что это тоже обсудили.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Жизнь в городе непрактична с точки зрения использования времени в СК, если конечно вы не проводите всё своё время в проповеди.


Это вы сказали, имея в виду слова Шрилы Прабхупады "Те кто проповедует - пусть остаются в городе. Кто не могут проповедовать - пусть едут в деревни". 

Но он это сказал не для нынешней ситуации в России. Ну вот очень хочется попросить тех, кто уехал и намекает что-то там "городским" этими словами - пожалуйста, давайте не применять слепо к нынешней России все, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада для других стран. 

Вот как написал Индрадьюмна Свами в своем недавнем письме *российским* ученикам: "Господь защищает тех, кто старается проповедовать (в городе), *по мере своих возможностей*". 

Ни слова о том, что "всё свое время". 





> Вы очень умны. До свидания.


Вы это с горечью говорите, - так что простите. Но мы сейчас не можем закрывать глаза на факты. До свиданья.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Колокольный чугун

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_из того же разговора, - насчет "очевидных высказываний" Прабхупады_ 

Киртананда: Но у фермера - самые долгие часы работы. 
Прабхупада: Хм? 
Киртананда: У фермера - самые долгие часы работы. Никто не трудится тяжелее фермера.
Прабхупада: Нет, суть в том, что если вы думаете, что электро-удобства лучше, чем на ферме (до этого шла речь о простоте ламп на касторовом масле, и о "прогрессе", в результате которого человек забывает Бога), - 
*мы не возражаем*. Но если вы забыли свое истинное занятие, в чем тут разум? ...Наш истинный интерес - стать осознающими Кришну. Если совершенствуя самые необходимые условия жизни, я забываю  при этом Кришну, забываю свое настоящее дело - разве это разумно?

....

И после слов Киртананды "вы сажаете семена их разрушения" Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что это не разрушение, а созидание (духовной жизни).

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

чтобы там кто ни говорил-всё равно,кому надо-поедет в деревню,кому надо-останется в городе и философию  каждый себе приищет -будь здоров.

----------


## baladasa

Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
как Вы понимаете главу 13 стих 8-12 Бхагават Гиты? Разве можно живя в городе, находясь в окружении материалистов, быть отстраненным от общей массы людей? Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Возможно, если быть серьёзным проповедником. Тогда они на нас влиять не будут, а мы на них будем (но реальность часто другая, особенно для семейных людей). Ещё есть вариант для парамахамс - везде и во всём видеть Кришну и его проявления. По примеру Джады Бхараты пускать слюни и притворяться глухонемым, чтобы не приставали, а внутри быть осознавшей себя душой.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> как Вы понимаете главу 13 стих 8-12 Бхагават Гиты? Разве можно живя в городе, находясь в окружении материалистов, быть отстраненным от общей массы людей? Заранее спасибо за ответ.


Можно если осторожно!  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Возможно, если быть серьёзным проповедником. Тогда они на нас влиять не будут, а мы на них будем (но реальность часто другая, особенно для семейных людей). Ещё есть вариант для парамахамс - везде и во всём видеть Кришну и его проявления. По примеру Джады Бхараты пускать слюни и притворяться глухонемым, чтобы не приставали, а внутри быть осознавшей себя душой.


 В деревне таж петрушка-кинза.Дети в садик-школу с карми  ,жёны в магазы,только в МСК хоть Ашан баааальшой ,а в селе убоженькое.А мужички на ту же кармическую  работу,только зарплата ниже.
Вот тебе и деревушка моей мечты.

Или община?А иде она  община в России?АУ!Община.3 с половинкой соседей-семей не считается.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Не считается. Надо строить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Не считается. Надо строить.


блин,я так и думала.
не доживу ведь.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

так а душа бессмертная

----------


## Вишишта даса

Мы постараемся в этой жизни!  :smilies:  Многие начинают сейчас создавать поселения. 1-2% успешных было бы неплохим результатом для начала.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> так а душа бессмертная


не могу  долго ждать

----------


## jiva

> Разве можно живя в городе, находясь в окружении материалистов, быть отстраненным от общей массы людей?


А разве можно живя в *деревне*, находясь в окружении материалистов, быть отстраненным от общей массы людей?  
В городе можно уйти в себя на фоне толпы, а вот в деревне от окружения никуда не денешься.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> В городе можно уйти в себя на фоне толпы,.


А захочешь снова  выйти из себя,толпа то и не даст.Всё-несёт она тебя за тёмные леса...(толпа)

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вывод очень простой, нужно создавать деревни без материалистов.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

демографическая революция местного масштаба?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Часто слышу о том, что государство в лице разных своих ведомств будет против создания обособленных по идеологическим мотивам деревень, тем более по религиозным мотивам, и тем более с сектантским окрасом. Кто может описать, что конкретно будет противопоставлено со стороны государства?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Часто слышу о том, что государство в лице разных своих ведомств будет против создания обособленных по идеологическим мотивам деревень, тем более по религиозным мотивам, и тем более с сектантским окрасом. Кто может описать, что конкретно будет противопоставлено со стороны государства?


Почему же "будет"? у нас уже есть некоторый опыт. ...как они относятся к тебе, как к преступнику, наезжают по поводу и без повода, все время контролируют что и где ты делаешь... и всему, что хоть как-то отличается от общепринятой системы, дают свое, псевдорелигиозное толкование. Типа "А, это у них религия такая.... поэтому у них все не так, как у людей".
  Но и среди них есть нормальные трезвомыслящие люди. Пока такие есть среди представителей власти, нам можно жить.

----------


## Ivan

> Кто может описать, что конкретно будет противопоставлено со стороны государства?


Смотрел видео про дома  казахских преданых, бульдозеры  равняют дома с землей, государство предоставит то же что и всегда - несовершенное законодательство и опытных юристов и не важно для кого, для обособленых деревень с сектантским окрасом или для просто граждан. Например почти все кто имеют в собственности квартиры их приватизировали, а земля под многоквартирными домами принадлежит городу-поселению, очень сильный рычаг, например забота о детях, дети не получают полноценного питания или образования или еще что нибудь, в конце концов просто "подкинут наркотики", вот например не уголовное, но административное нарушение, с теми же квартирами, по закону, если по букве нельзя остеклять балконы и делать другие изменения того что касается общего вида всего здания, по этому поводу написано много.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Например почти все кто имеют в собственности квартиры их приватизировали, а земля под многоквартирными домами принадлежит городу-поселению, .


В России земли под многоквартирными домами оформляются в собственность так же как и придомовую територию.




> по букве нельзя остеклять балконы и


Да вроде тоже можно было делать.

----------


## Ivan

> В России земли под многоквартирными домами оформляются в собственность так же как и придомовую територию.
> Да вроде тоже можно было делать.


У меня нет квартиры, но у всех знакомых у кого приватизированы квартиры, земля не оформлена в собственность, так как существует куча проблем с теми же самыми тсж, у вас квартира приватизирована и земля под домом оформлена в собственность или у многих ваших знакомых оформлена или это вы просто чисто теоритически?
Так вроде или можно делать?

----------


## Ivan

Вот обзорная статья "Теория и практика образцового быта" старая правда 2003 год, я не знаю были ли и какие после этого изменения, но даже если и были не думаю что уж очень радикально-либеральные.
Это "Постановление Государственного комитета Российской Федерации по строительству и жилищно-коммунальному комплексу от 27 сентября 2003 г. N 170 г. Москва Об утверждении Правил и норм технической эксплуатации жилищного фонда Зарегистрировано в Минюсте РФ 15 октября 2003 г. Регистрационный N 5176" на сайте Российской газеты, тоже не знаю есть ли что посвежее.
Но все же лучше чем ничего. 
А если были изменения в лучшую стороно, то это будет радостное известие, значит мы все же движемся в верном направлении.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> У меня нет квартиры, но у всех знакомых у кого приватизированы квартиры, земля не оформлена в собственность, так как существует куча проблем с теми же самыми тсж, у вас квартира приватизирована и земля под домом оформлена в собственность или у многих ваших знакомых оформлена или это вы просто чисто теоритически?
> Так вроде или можно делать?


ТСЖ или управляющая компания, думаю, разници большой не должно быть, может только в процедуре. У меня новый дом, 2 года как сдан, застройщик не подсуетился стразу передать землю под нашим многокварирным домом собственникам квартир и  2 года она (земля) была его и соответственно налоги набежали. Вот сейчас в спешном порядке пытается нам ее передать. Паралельно воюет с нашей управляющей компанией. Насколько я понял, сейчас стараются эту землю многоквартирных домов передавать собственникам квартир этих домов, чтобы они еще потом и за землю платили налог. Потому жельци нашего дома не сильно то и торопятся принять эту землю, так как в довесок к этому наш застройщик хочит на нас повесить свой налог на землю. А сама проблема уходит корнями в то, что сдавая дом надо сразу было передовать и землю, а застройщик просто купил когда-то участки земли, не оформлял их под строительтво, по факту возвел 10-ти этажный дом без каких-либо разрешительных документов, а потом просто узаконил уже готовый дом. Земля на которой строился дом была земля категории дачного строительства. Чтобы перевести землю под многоэтажное строительство кучу разрешений и согласований нужно было.




> Вот обзорная статья "Теория и практика образцового быта" старая правда 2003 год, я не знаю были ли и какие после этого изменения, но даже если и были не думаю что уж очень радикально-либеральные.
>  Это "Постановление Государственного комитета Российской Федерации по строительству и жилищно-коммунальному комплексу от 27 сентября 2003 г. N 170 г. Москва Об утверждении Правил и норм технической эксплуатации жилищного фонда Зарегистрировано в Минюсте РФ 15 октября 2003 г. Регистрационный N 5176" на сайте Российской газеты, тоже не знаю есть ли что посвежее.
>  Но все же лучше чем ничего. 
> А если были изменения в лучшую стороно, то это будет радостное известие, значит мы все же движемся в верном направлении.


Официально переоборудовать балкон в лоджию можно, только необходимо провести согласования и получить разрешение. Если сделанно без этого, тогда - да, это незаконно, но все равно можно узаконить потом.

----------


## baladasa

> Возможно, если быть серьёзным проповедником.


даже если проповедь в невежестве?

----------


## baladasa

> А разве можно живя в *деревне*, находясь в окружении материалистов, быть отстраненным от общей массы людей?  
> В городе можно уйти в себя на фоне толпы, а вот в деревне от окружения никуда не денешься.


 в деревне, как я понимаю, находишься в первую очередь в окружении природы.

----------


## Mark

Человек живёт не от того как он работает, а от того как им управляют. Ведь слесарь в деревне может сутками вкалывать, а его начальник заплатит ему 100 рублей, остальные деньги украв. Смысл в том, что простая жизнь с точки зрения вайшнава не может наступить по той причине пока есть власть которая живёт концептуально не верно и безнравстенно. Пусть хоть мы все поедем на поля и в леса, нас и там достанут если нужно будет. Поэтому скрываться не вариант, а вариант это идти в политику, власть, и там уже менять мировозренчески всю систему. От этого не убежать и прятать голову как страусы не получится. Поэтому сейчас это этап борьбы, когда наша задача быть максимально развитыми в сфере управления и выходить на глобальные уровни политики. Только после этого можно жить простой жизнью, зная, что тебя никто не придёт и не выгонет из дома который ты построил.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

«Это была линия моего Гуру Махараджа — что мы должны оставаться в больших городах, чтобы как можно
большее количество людей могли выиграть от нашей проповеди». [Письмо 72/1/54]

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хочу отметить интересный момент, что гуру Бхактисиддханты Махараджа не советовал ему проповедовать в городах.
В духовной жизни бывают разные настроения!
Можно слышать о необходимости единства но также надо упоминать и о разнообразии в духовной жизни.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Хочу отметить интересный момент, что гуру Бхактисиддханты Махараджа не советовал ему проповедовать в городах.


Откуда это известно? Помню, что читала что-то вроде того, что Шриле Прабхупаде гуру советовал как раз в англоязычных странах проповедовать. А это в основном -города.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Откуда это известно? Помню, что читала что-то вроде того, что Шриле Прабхупаде гуру советовал как раз в англоязычных странах проповедовать. А это в основном -города.


К сожалению точно не помню возможно это у Госвами Махараджа о миссии Бхактисиддханты Махараджа.
Его гуру по-моему был бабаджи и он не проповедовал.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Офтоп из темы удален.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Хочу отметить интересный момент, что гуру Бхактисиддханты Махараджа не советовал ему проповедовать в городах.


Интересно, раньше не слышал... А вот А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада как раз говорил, что хорошее расположение храма - это когда со всех сторон машины ездят и толпы людей ходят.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Хочу отметить интересный момент, что гуру Бхактисиддханты Махараджа не советовал ему проповедовать в городах.
> В духовной жизни бывают разные настроения!
> Можно слышать о необходимости единства но также надо упоминать и о разнообразии в духовной жизни.


Проповедовать и строить Храмы нужно *везде*, где есть люди.

----------


## Андрей Н

Простота жизни зависит не от места, а от сознания человека. Разумный человек и в городе сможет жить просто.
А если разума нет, то и в деревне сложностей можно найти сколько угодно.

----------


## venkata

Простая жизнь для простых преданных.Если бы всё было так просто следовать наставлениям гуру, не зависимо от места,времени и обстоятельств.То уже давно бы все стали чистыми преданными.
 Нужно понимать,что есть преданные, а есть предающиеся души.Вот для предающихся обусловленных душ,условия имеют большое значение.Вот поэтому Прабхупада  указал в целях ИСККОН-6)Объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни.Оказывается,этому нужно учиться.
И всё таки важно,в каких условиях будет проходить это обучение.
 Недавно на публичной лекции в Ростове спросили у Бхактиведанты Садху Свами,можно ли осуществить шестую цель ИСККОН живя в городе,на что он сказал,что этот вопрос они обсуждали вместе с Чайтанья Чандрой махараджем,и пришли к выводу,что не возможно.Город-это место для проповеди,а деревня для жизни.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Недавно на публичной лекции в Ростове спросили у Бхактиведанты Садху Свами,можно ли осуществить шестую цель ИСККОН живя в городе,на что он сказал,что этот вопрос они обсуждали вместе с Чайтанья Чандрой махараджем,и пришли к выводу,что не возможно.Город-это место для проповеди,а деревня для жизни.


Сами то они не могут создать условий ,только возглавить....А кто спонсировать будет?Дело то не дешёвое.

----------


## venkata

> Сами то они не могут создать условий ,только возглавить....А кто спонсировать будет?Дело то не дешёвое.


  Прабхупада приехал в Америку вообще без денег и без спонсоров.Кришна Ему всё дал,чтобы Он не в чём не нуждался.И если преданные поверят в наставления Шрилы Прабхупады,то не будет никаких проблем ни в спонсорах и тем более в деньгах.Ведь Кришна Сам обещает,что Я сохраняю всё,что уже имеет преданный и даю то,что ему не хватает.Главное,это наш мотив,для чего мы всё делаем-для себя или для Кришны.

----------


## venkata

Сейчас только глухой не слышит о важности создания вайшнавских поселений за пределами городской жизни.Об этом говорят Джи-Би-Си,многие махараджи говорят об этом.И письмо Индрадьюмны Свами,в котором он предостерегает преданных от не правильных мотивов для переезда в деревню,пронизано настроением важности создания таких поселений.
 Если в начале решения сложной задачи допустить маленькую ошибку(2+2=5)то чем сложней пример,тем больше ошибка в конце.Поэтому,если у нас только материальные мотивы при переезде в деревню,такие как убежать от катаклизмов или наслаждаться природой,то ему будет сложно оставаться в деревне.Но если мы поймём,чего от нас хочет Шрила Прабхупада и наш Гуру,то перед нами откроется новый мир,который наполнен радостью и счастьем.Но если преданный испытывает это духовное счастье,участвуя в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,находясь в городе.Ему не нужно ничего менять.
  Просто нужно понять,что мы все,как жители города,так и жители деревни,делаем одно общее дело.

----------


## venkata

В качестве примера угра-кармы, то есть ненужной суровой деятельности, в которую вовлечены люди современного мира, Прабхупада привел производство автомобилей в Детройте, для которого требуется 3 тысячи мелких деталей, огромные запасы миллионов проводов и колес и заводы, которые работают днем и ночью.

Он говорил, что транспорт, конечно, необходим для передвижения, но как сильно отличаются очаровательные экипажи тех времен, когда на землю приходил Кришна, и современные усложненные конструкции. «Как-то раз жители деревни собрались на встречу. Ее возглавлял брат Нанды Махараджи, Упананда. Темой встречи было: «На нашего Кришну непрестанно нападают демоны, и это доставляет немало беспокойств. Так что давайте уйдем из этого места». Так решили все жители деревни, и Нанда Махараджа согласился. И потому сразу же в течение одного часа они собрали вещи и всей деревней собрались уходить. Погрузив вещи на повозку с волами, они направились в Нандаграм. Да, для этого нужен транспорт. У деревенских жителей были быки, и они применяли их в качестве средства передвижения. Они передвигались на ослах. Или на верблюдах. Животных много. А выдающиеся цари, члены царских семей передвигались на слонах и лошадях...

Таким образом, у нас все есть, все устроено природой, все устроено Богом. Человеку нужен транспорт, но для этого можно применять животных, в которых нет недостатка. Однако в настоящий момент люди вовлечены в угра-карму. Природа предоставляет нам естественные средства передвижения, но люди производят для передвижения огромные автобусы, машины, а животных убивают и едят, вот и все. Вот она, современная цивилизация: не уменьшать рабочие ресурсы, а увеличивать их. Поэтому нынешнее состояние называется угра-кармой, и со временем она приведет человечество к плачевному состоянию. Об этом говорится в Бхагавад-гите.

Простая жизнь не устраивает современного человека. Мы представляем принцип простого образа жизни на наших фермах, но людей это обескураживает. В Австралии один психиатр заметил, что если все будут жить такой простой жизнью, тогда у них, врачей, не будет работы. Так что им выгодна угра-карма. День и ночь они отдают свои силы работе на заводах, а затем, чтобы обрести равновесие, им нужен незаконный секс и спиртное. Из-за того что рабочие ресурсы направлены на заводское производство, людям не хватает естественно выращенной пищи, и потому они убивают и едят животных. А для того, чтобы мясо переварить, им нужно спиртное. Так все это превращается в замкнутый круг.



Из книги «Трансцендентный дневник», Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху, том 5

----------


## Андрей Н

> Простая жизнь для простых преданных.Если бы всё было так просто следовать наставлениям гуру, не зависимо от места,времени и обстоятельств.То уже давно бы все стали чистыми преданными.
>  Нужно понимать,что есть преданные, а есть предающиеся души.Вот для предающихся обусловленных душ,условия имеют большое значение.Вот поэтому Прабхупада  указал в целях ИСККОН-6)Объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни.Оказывается,этому нужно учиться.
> И всё таки важно,в каких условиях будет проходить это обучение.


Скажите и как город мешает людям объединяться? Можно в деревне, в одном доме жить и быть поразнь. А можно в городе, в противоположных концах жить и быть едиными. Условия нужно *учитывать*, а не сетовать на них.




> Недавно на публичной лекции в Ростове спросили у Бхактиведанты Садху Свами,можно ли осуществить шестую цель ИСККОН живя в городе,на что он сказал,что этот вопрос они обсуждали вместе с Чайтанья Чандрой махараджем,и пришли к выводу,что не возможно.Город-это место для проповеди,а деревня для жизни.


Либо Вы неверно поняли, либо передайте всем радостную весть: эту цель можно осуществить в городе. ...было бы желание.

----------


## Андрей Н

> В качестве примера угра-кармы, то есть ненужной суровой деятельности, в которую вовлечены люди современного мира, Прабхупада привел производство автомобилей в Детройте, для которого требуется 3 тысячи мелких деталей, огромные запасы миллионов проводов и колес и заводы, которые работают днем и ночью.
> 
> Он говорил, что транспорт, конечно, необходим для передвижения, но как сильно отличаются очаровательные экипажи тех времен, когда на землю приходил Кришна, и современные усложненные конструкции. «Как-то раз жители деревни собрались на встречу. Ее возглавлял брат Нанды Махараджи, Упананда. Темой встречи было: «На нашего Кришну непрестанно нападают демоны, и это доставляет немало беспокойств. Так что давайте уйдем из этого места». Так решили все жители деревни, и Нанда Махараджа согласился. И потому сразу же в течение одного часа они собрали вещи и всей деревней собрались уходить. Погрузив вещи на повозку с волами, они направились в Нандаграм. Да, для этого нужен транспорт. У деревенских жителей были быки, и они применяли их в качестве средства передвижения. Они передвигались на ослах. Или на верблюдах. Животных много. А выдающиеся цари, члены царских семей передвигались на слонах и лошадях...
> 
> Таким образом, у нас все есть, все устроено природой, все устроено Богом. Человеку нужен транспорт, но для этого можно применять животных, в которых нет недостатка. Однако в настоящий момент люди вовлечены в угра-карму. Природа предоставляет нам естественные средства передвижения, но люди производят для передвижения огромные автобусы, машины, а животных убивают и едят, вот и все. Вот она, современная цивилизация: не уменьшать рабочие ресурсы, а увеличивать их. Поэтому нынешнее состояние называется угра-кармой, и со временем она приведет человечество к плачевному состоянию. Об этом говорится в Бхагавад-гите.
> 
> Простая жизнь не устраивает современного человека. Мы представляем принцип простого образа жизни на наших фермах, но людей это обескураживает. В Австралии один психиатр заметил, что если все будут жить такой простой жизнью, тогда у них, врачей, не будет работы. Так что им выгодна угра-карма. День и ночь они отдают свои силы работе на заводах, а затем, чтобы обрести равновесие, им нужен незаконный секс и спиртное. Из-за того что рабочие ресурсы направлены на заводское производство, людям не хватает естественно выращенной пищи, и потому они убивают и едят животных. А для того, чтобы мясо переварить, им нужно спиртное. Так все это превращается в замкнутый круг.
> 
> Из книги «Трансцендентный дневник», Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху, том 5


Убегая от кармы, можно лишь усугубить её, но не преодолеть. Зачем убегать, если можно постепенно от неё очищаться?

----------


## vedamurti das

Прбхупада в своих книгах чётко пишет, что преданный, работающий на заводе и посвящающий себя Кришне, свободен от любого дурного влияния и осквернения.

----------


## venkata

> Скажите и как город мешает людям объединяться? Можно в деревне, в одном доме жить и быть поразнь. А можно в городе, в противоположных концах жить и быть едиными. Условия нужно *учитывать*, а не сетовать на них.
> 
> 
> Либо Вы неверно поняли, либо передайте всем радостную весть: эту цель можно осуществить в городе. ...было бы желание.


  Система городского образа жизни заставляет погружаться с головой в борьбу за выживание и медитацию на деньги,т.к. город порождён гуной страсти.Поэтому в городе можно быть едиными только в проповеди сознания Кришны.Но для этого нужно быть либо уже не привязанным к результатам,то есть преданным Кришны,либо свободным от бремени жены,детей и тд.Поэтому так сложно увидеть на утренних программах даже старших преданных,особенно в крупных городах.Я уже 20 лет наблюдаю,как преданные пытаются объединяться в городах,но примера долгосрочных близких взаимоотношений пока не встречал,а вот сор ,обид,измен,обмана и т.д множество.И виной всему,это гуна страсти,которая заставляет человека забывать о своей духовной природе.
 Учитывать условия-это значит принимать всё благоприятное для Сознания Кришны,и отвергать всё неблагоприятное.Сознание определяет бытие,а не наоборот.
   Я очень рад за вас,что вы полны решимости осуществить эту задачу в городе,когда получится,тогда и поговорим,а обещать не выполнив не стоит.

----------


## venkata

> Убегая от кармы, можно лишь усугубить её, но не преодолеть. Зачем убегать, если можно постепенно от неё очищаться?


 Я думаю,не стоит спорить со Шрилой Прабхупадой.Отчищаться нужно всегда,но не стоит очистившись опять пачкаться.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В городах можно проводить харинамы для блага большого количества людей:

----------


## venkata

> Прбхупада в своих книгах чётко пишет, что преданный, работающий на заводе и посвящающий себя Кришне, свободен от любого дурного влияния и осквернения.


 Может вы точно приведёте цитату из шастр,где Прабхупада так говорил и в каком контесте это было написано?А также поделитесь собственным опытом,у вас получается?

----------


## venkata

> В городах можно проводить харинамы для блага большого количества людей:
> 
> ]


  Так и я о том же,ещё можно книги распространять и этим себя и семью поддерживать или проводить общественные программы или раздавать прасад.так много служения дал нам Шрила Прабхупада....Но ведь не обязательно жить в городе,что бы раз в неделю сходить на харинаму или даже книги распространять.Но какой процент инициированных или дважды инициированных преданных живущих в городе Москве пошли на эту харинаму?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Так и я о том же,ещё можно книги распространять и этим себя и семью поддерживать или проводить общественные программы или раздавать прасад.так много служения дал нам Шрила Прабхупада....Но ведь не обязательно жить в городе,что бы раз в неделю сходить на харинаму или даже книги распространять.Но какой процент инициированных или дважды инициированных преданных живущих в городе Москве пошли на эту харинаму?


В городе больше возможностей для проповеди. Это однозначно.

Большинство преданных все равно пока живут в городах, и уезжать из них не собираются. Это общая тенденция, в деревнях сейчас в большинстве развитых стран живет меньшинство населения. 

Нужно тем, кто уехал в деревни, просто смириться с этим фактом, что большинство преданных, живущих в городах, в деревню переезжать не собираются. Поэтому все проповеди по поводу того, что простая жизнь возможна лишь в деревне, для них все равно не актуальна. тем более, что как уже много раз отмечалось, простая жизнь возможна не только в деревне, да и к тому же в деревне жизнь может тоже быть непростой.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но какой процент инициированных или дважды инициированных преданных живущих в городе Москве пошли на эту харинаму?


А сколько харинам проходит в вашей деревне?  :smilies:  В Москве-то харинамы проходят каждую неделю, а то и несколько раз в неделю.

----------


## venkata

> В городе больше возможностей для проповеди. Это однозначно.
> 
> Большинство преданных все равно пока живут в городах, и уезжать из них не собираются. Это общая тенденция, в деревнях сейчас в большинстве развитых стран живет меньшинство населения. 
> 
> Нужно тем, кто уехал в деревни, просто смириться с этим фактом, что большинство преданных, живущих в городах, в деревню переезжать не собираются. Поэтому все проповеди по поводу того, что простая жизнь возможна лишь в деревне, для них все равно не актуальна. тем более, что как уже много раз отмечалось, простая жизнь возможна не только в деревне, да и к тому же в деревне жизнь может тоже быть непростой.


 Какой то странный разговор у нас получается,такое чувство,что ты не все посты мои читаешь,а как то выборочно.Я нигде не писал,что простая жизнь возможна только в деревне,просто каждому своё.Кто может посвятить себя проповеди живя в городе,зачем ему что то менять.Но ведь так может не большой процент преданных.Вообще нет смысла проповедовать жизнь в городе все и так уже живут в городе,а вот необходимость развивать вайшнавские поселения в деревнях есть необходимость.Даже Джи-Би -Си  постановило каждому проповеднику 10% своего времени проповедовать о важности жизни в деревне.

----------


## baladasa



----------


## Aniruddha das

Пока, к сожалению, энтузиастам простой жизни в деревне приходится лишь рассылать слезные воззвания по интернету, типа этого:




> Дорогие преданные есть ли у нас в России еще молодые активные и трудолюбивые бхакты, которые желают заниматься сельским хозяйством!? Или только на словах мы любим коров и все такое.... Я знаю это не легкий труд! Если кто то желает заниматься коровами я обращаюсь к вам! Пожалуйста разошлите это письмо всем своим друзьям! Я как и многие раньше жил в городе, но теперь живу в своем доме в тихом городке 15 тыс население почти как деревня! Я зовел корову и хочу чтоб она была здоровой и давала много молока для этого ей нужно телиться каждый год! Куда девать телят! Я думаю мы преданные не можем отдавать наших телят материалистам, они смотрят на корову как на колбасу... Поэтому лучший вариант оставлять их. Есть опыт преданных есть много материалов как ухаживать за коровами и быками со временем образуется ферма. Я слышал что государство даже выделяет небольшие деньги для поддержки сельского хозяйства. Ну даже без поддержки государства в наших силах позаботится о коровах! Это конечно не легкое занятие, но сам Господь занимался именно этим! Можно по вечерам собираться петь киртаны, составить план развития общины. Проповедовать. Если кто то желает заниматься этим пожалуйста отзовитесь. Тысячи преданных вокруг и никто не хочет заниматься защитой коров... странно!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Какой то странный разговор у нас получается,такое чувство,что ты не все посты мои читаешь,а как то выборочно.Я нигде не писал,что простая жизнь возможна только в деревне,просто каждому своё.Кто может посвятить себя проповеди живя в городе,зачем ему что то менять.Но ведь так может не большой процент преданных.Вообще нет смысла проповедовать жизнь в городе все и так уже живут в городе,а вот необходимость развивать вайшнавские поселения в деревнях есть необходимость.Даже Джи-Би -Си  постановило каждому проповеднику 10% своего времени проповедовать о важности жизни в деревне.


Еще раз повторяю: хоть обпроповедуйся о жизни в деревне, пока большинство преданных  все равно будут жить в городах, и не собираются никуда уезжать. Нужно просто принять эту реальность, даже если она не нравится. Пока это то, что мы имеем.  :sed:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

К сожалению иногда деревенские общины привлекают странных людёй не устроенных в жизни. :doom: 
Либо тех кто хочет управлять жизнями других!

----------


## venkata

> Еще раз повторяю: хоть обпроповедуйся о жизни в деревне, пока большинство преданных  все равно будут жить в городах, и не собираются никуда уезжать. Нужно просто принять эту реальность, даже если она не нравится. Пока это то, что мы имеем.


 Может мы смиримся со страданиями материалистов и вообще перестанем проповедовать,нужно просто принять эту реальность,ведь их большинство.

----------


## venkata

> К сожалению иногда деревенские общины привлекают странных людёй не устроенных в жизни.
> Либо тех кто хочет управлять жизнями других!


 В основном странные люди тянутся на халяву в коммуны,где всё общее,а те кто хочет управлять жизнями других создаёт такие коммуны.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> В основном странные люди тянутся на халяву в коммуны,где всё общее,а те кто хочет управлять жизнями других создаёт такие коммуны.


Некоторые возможно создают чтобы эксплуатировать других людей!

Я вот слышал что люди в Сибири типа вложили свои деньги в общину а им говорят вы не готовы здесь жить вам надо поработать над своим эгом.
Так можно и попасть в рабовладельческий строй!  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## venkata

> Некоторые возможно создают чтобы эксплуатировать других людей!
> 
> Я вот слышал что люди в Сибири типа вложили свои деньги в общину а им говорят вы не готовы здесь жить вам надо поработать над своим эгом.
> Так можно и попасть в рабовладельческий строй!


 Так пусть отдадут им деньги,если не хотят вместе работать над эго.
  Основная причина всех недоразумений,связанных с хаотичным переездом в деревню,это то,что лидеры нашего общества не достаточно серьезно относились к  программе вайшнавских поселений.Но поскольку у многих преданных существует эта склонность,жить простой жизнью,вот они и едут в деревни на свой страх и риск.
  Слава Кришне,сейчас ситуация изменилась и многие старшие преданные стали серьезно относиться к этой проблеме и можно избежать многих ошибок,если учиться у старших,особенно учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Может мы смиримся со страданиями материалистов и вообще перестанем проповедовать,нужно просто принять эту реальность,ведь их большинство.


Никто этого не предлагает.


Речь идет о жизни в деревне. Сама по себе жизнь в деревне не является очень важным аспектом в духовной практике. Вовсе необязательно жить в деревне, чтобы духовно прогрессировать. Где бы человек ни жил, он может духовно развиваться. Поэтому ограничивать возможность духовного развития только деревней, и проповедовать всем живущим в городах преданным, что они должны срочно переезжать в деревни, если хотят духовно прогрессировать - неправильно. 

А сравнивать то, что я сказал, что сколько бы не проповедовали о жизни в деревне, большинство преданных все равно будут жить в городах (по крайней мере на данном этапе), с тем что несмотря на проповедь многие люди остаются все равно материалистами не совсем корректно, на мой взгляд. Место проживание это все-таки более внешний аспект, который не играет очень уж большую роль. Главное следовать принципу простой жизни, а это возможно везде, было бы желание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Очевидно, что преданный должен найти способ сделать свою жизнь простой, где ему будет легче это сделать - в городе или в деревне, это уже его личное дело. И если ему проще сделать свою жизнь простой в городе, нужно с уважением относиться к его ситуации.

----------


## venkata

> Очевидно, что преданный должен найти способ сделать свою жизнь простой, где ему будет легче это сделать - в городе или в деревне, это уже его личное дело. И если ему проще сделать свою жизнь простой в городе, нужно с уважением относиться к его ситуации.


 Наконец то мы поняли друг друга.Я нигде не писал,что только в деревне можно жить просто.Просто в городе достичь простоты очень сложно,на мой взгляд.И поэтому нужно развивать все программы одновременно,что бы была альтернатива для всех категорий преданных.
 И ты правильно говоришь,что неважно где ты живёшь,важно духовно прогрессировать.Поэтому,нужно с уважением относиться к мнению преданных,которым легче жить в деревне.
 И если кому то не нравится это мнение,то не нужно чернить саму идею разными курьёзными примерами и выставлять их как аксиому.

----------


## vedamurti das

Да, жить просто можно везде. И это значит (в частности) не покупать НЕНУЖНЫХ вещей. Т.е. если можно ехать на жигулях, то мерседес ни к чему. При этом экономика семьи страдать не должна!! Т.е. интенсивность работы не должна уменьшаться. Иначе это будет ложным отречением в гуне невежества (когда отрекаются из-за лени работать). Конечно, есть ситуации, когда "положение обязывает" приобретать престижные вещи, но даже в таком случае надо стараться минимизировать свои траты. И тогда становится неважно, где человек трудится и живёт, в городе или в деревне, на заводе или на земле - ВСЁ может быть занято в служении Кришне. Одним из видов такого служения есть выполнение деятельности из чувства долга с умонастроением отречения от вида деятельности и её плодов, которые следует использовать во благо себе и окружающим. Таким образом любой преданый может занимать любую ячейку (кроме очевидно греховных) в современном обществе и быть успешным как в духовной, так и в "материальной" жизни. Это и есть простая жизнь и возвышенное мышление.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Может вы точно приведёте цитату из шастр,где Прабхупада так говорил и в каком контесте это было написано?


Простите меня пожалуйста, сейчас нет под рукой всех книг Прабхупады  ((



> А также поделитесь собственным опытом,у вас получается?


Моя духовная жизнь только началась (если началась вообще), так что на меня можете не смотреть )) В любом случае, надо следовать учению Прабхупады, независимо от того, получается это или нет.

----------


## venkata

> Одним из видов такого служения есть выполнение деятельности из чувства долга с умонастроением отречения от вида деятельности и её плодов, которые следует использовать во благо себе и окружающим. Таким образом любой преданый может занимать любую ячейку (кроме очевидно греховных) в современном обществе и быть успешным как в духовной, так и в "материальной" жизни. Это и есть простая жизнь и возвышенное мышление.



Что то я не встречал таких высказываний у Шрилы Прабхупады.Может вы поделитесь с нами цитатами из шастр?
Как я уже писал,простая жизнь-это принимать всё благоприятное и отвергать всё неблагоприятное в преданном служении Кришне.а что такое преданное служение Кришна подробно объяснил в Бхагават-гите в 12 главе в стихах 6-10 и если мы хотим достичь совершенства то должны принять наставления Кришны и не кого другого.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Система городского образа жизни заставляет погружаться с головой в борьбу за выживание и медитацию на деньги,т.к. город порождён гуной страсти.


Человек сам выбирает на что ему медитировать. Гуны всепроникающи. Необходимо использовать ум, если в уме преобладает благость, то постепенно и пространство вокруг можно сделать  благостным.




> Поэтому в городе можно быть едиными только в проповеди сознания Кришны.


Так в этом и задача, именно сознание Кришны и должно объединить. Без сознания Бога о каком единстве можно говорить?




> Но для этого нужно быть либо уже не привязанным к результатам,то есть преданным Кришны,либо свободным от бремени жены,детей и тд.


Жена с детьми -- это помощники, а не бремя. Вот с их помощью и сознание Кришны пробудить проще. 




> Поэтому так сложно увидеть на утренних программах даже старших преданных,особенно в крупных городах. Я уже 20 лет наблюдаю,как преданные пытаются объединяться в городах,но примера долгосрочных близких взаимоотношений пока не встречал,а вот сор ,обид,измен,обмана и т.д множество.И виной всему,это гуна страсти,которая заставляет человека забывать о своей духовной природе.


Прочных отношений нет по причине слепого доверия. Верить и доверять следует имея для этого прочные основания.




> Учитывать условия-это значит принимать всё благоприятное для Сознания Кришны,и отвергать всё неблагоприятное.Сознание определяет бытие,а не наоборот.


Ну вот всё что есть благоприятного в городе или ещё где, то и следует принимать.  :smilies: 




> Я очень рад за вас,что вы полны решимости осуществить эту задачу в городе,когда получится,тогда и поговорим,а обещать не выполнив не стоит.


Я обещал что-то?

----------


## vedamurti das

> Что то я не встречал таких высказываний у Шрилы Прабхупады.Может вы поделитесь с нами цитатами из шастр?


Вся Бхагават-Гита посвященна этому  :smilies: 
Посмотрите на Арджуну. Он хотел оставить свою дхарму/деятельность/работу и жить более благостной жизнью - уйти в лес или горы и посвятить себя медитации (т.е. духовной практике) наподобии, возможно, своего отца царя Панду. Очень интересный вопрос ПОЧЕМУ он хотел это сделать - а потому, что выполнение этой дхармы/деятельности/работы стало приводить его к многочисленным беспокойствам и тревогам. И что же сказал ему Кришна? Разве Он сказал "Джая, джая, прабху"? Нет, Господь Кришна прямо указал Арджуне, что уклонение от своих обязанностей (какими бы они не были!!) - это отречение в гуне невежества, которое только увеличивает страдания человека.
Последнее и главное наставление Кришны - "сарва дхарма паритьяджа..." говорит о том, что следует посвятить себя безраздельному преданному служению и не бояться ничего. Принял ли это наставление Арджуна? Вопрос риторический. А что же он стал делать после этого? ТОЖЕ, ЧТО И РАНЬШЕ!!! Внешне НИЧЕГО не поменялось в его жизни, поменялись лишь МОТИВЫ.
Поэтому можно спокойно работать на заводе (главное не мясном!) и действовать в духе Бхагават-Гиты - заниматься чистым преданным служением. Нет иного пути. Тоже самое можно делать и в деревне и где либо ещё. Никакая работа и никакое общение (кроме нарушения 4-х регулирующих принципов) не осквернит того, кто следует словам Кришны со смирением и искренностью.
Впрочем, лучше почитать обо всём этом в "Бхагават-Гите, как она есть" с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады  :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Никакая работа и никакое общение (кроме нарушения 4-х регулирующих принципов) не осквернит того, кто следует словам Кришны со смирением и искренностью.


Работа на заводе - угра-карма, так говорил Прабхупада. Общение с непреданными разрушает бхакти на корню, перечитайте Нектар Наставлений. Наставления Кришны - живите простой жизнью, и если вы действительно смиренны и искренни, то вы примете это. Что такое простая жизнь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет тысячекратно повторяя одно и то же - выращивайте свою пищу, избегайте зависимости от материалистов, повторяйте Харе Кришна. Про простую жизнь в городах в этой теме пока не было представлено вразумительного свидетельства от Шрилы Прабхупады. Про организацию вайшнавских общин в деревнях есть сотни наставлений Прабхупады и именно в контексте простой жизни. 

Естественно, что человек, постоянно находящийся в окружении непреданных не способен следовать и регулирующим принципам в течение длительного времени. Это то, что мы имеем в массе сегодня в городских общинах. Философия "ничего не нужно менять" приобрела очень искажённые формы. В действительности, это наставление обращено к самым зелёным начинающим неофитам в преданном служении, которые боятся что-либо менять. Когда искренний преданный хочет прогрессировать его образ жизни ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО меняется. И начинается всё с отказа от асат-санги. Шрила Прабхупрада говорит в БГ 9.27 "Долг каждого человека - строить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не забывать о Кришне." Есть сотни подобных наставлений. Если кто-то не в состоянии понять разницу между городом и деревней, между благостью и страстью, между благоприятным и неблагоприятным для преданного служения, то можно только молиться за таких преданных.

Насчёт угра-кармы городов можно почитать вот этот комментарий из Бхагаватам. Есть масса подобных высказываний и ради бога, не переключайте тему на проповедь! Проповедь бывает разная. Сама по себе жизнь в деревне в сознании Кришны - маха проповедь, которая учит людей как же нужно правильно жить в соответствии с принципами цивилизованной жизни. 

ШБ 1.11.12:

*Город Дваракапури был полон дарами всех времен года. Там были обители отшельников, сады, цветники, парки и водоемы, покрытые лотосами.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Совершенства человеческой цивилизации можно достичь, если использовать дары природы по назначению. По этому описанию богатств Двараки можно судить о том, что она была окружена цветниками и фруктовыми садами, а также водоемами с цветущими лотосами. В описании не упомянуты заводы и фабрики, существование которых поддерживают скотобойни - обязательные атрибуты современных столиц. Но даже современный цивилизованный человек не утратил склонности пользоваться дарами природы. Лидеры современного цивилизованного общества выбирают место для своих резиденций там, где есть живописные сады и водоемы, а простым людям предоставляют жить в перенаселенных районах без парков и садов. Дварака же, судя по этому описанию, была совсем иной. Мы узнаем, что вся дхама, то есть место, где жили люди, была окружена садами и парками с водоемами, покрытыми лотосами. Очевидно, что люди тогда зависели от даров природы: плодов и цветов, обходясь без промышленных предприятий, которые приводят к возникновению грязных хижин и трущоб. Критерием прогресса цивилизации является не рост заводов и фабрик, разрушающих в человеке возвышенные чувства и способности, а развитие потенциальных духовных способностей людей и предоставление им шанса вернуться к Богу. Развитие фабрик и заводов носит название угра-кармы, отвратительной деятельности. Она разрушает возвышенные чувства в человеке и в обществе, превращая мир в темницу для демонов.

 В этом стихе упоминаются благочестивые деревья, которые в разные времена года приносят цветы и плоды. Нечестивые деревья - это бесполезные заросли, годные только на дрова. В современном мире такие нечестивые деревья сажают вдоль дорог. Человеческая энергия должна использоваться по назначению для развития в людях возвышенных чувств, необходимых для постижения духовного, - это ключ к решению всех проблем бытия. Фрукты, цветы, прекрасные сады, парки, водоемы с утками и лебедями, играющими среди лотосов, и коровы, дающие достаточно молока и масла, необходимы для развития в человеческом теле тонких тканей. И наоборот, темницы шахт, фабрик и мастерских развивают в рабочих демонические наклонности. Власть имущие процветают за счет рабочих, и поэтому между ними по разным поводам то и дело происходят ожесточенные столкновения. Дварака-дхама, как она описывается в этом стихе, - образец человеческой цивилизации.
*

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вишишта Прабху, правильно я понял Вас, Вы утверждаете, что живущие в городах преданные обречены? Спасутся только те, кто переедет в деревни?  Остальным можно даже не пытаться духовно развиваться? Ведь все равно: 




> человек, постоянно находящийся в окружении непреданных не способен следовать и регулирующим принципам в течение длительного времени.


Боже, куда бежать?

Вот только развейте мои сомнения, большинство храмов, которые основал Шрила Прабхупада находились в городах. И большинство преданных при Шриле Прабхупаде жили именно в городах. И Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, что нужно закрыть все храмы в городах и срочно переезжать в деревни всем. Как с этим быть?

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Вишишта Прабху, правильно я понял Вас, Вы утверждаете, что живущие в городах преданные обречены? Спасутся только те, кто переедет в деревни? Остальным можно даже не пытаться духовно развиваться? Ведь все равно:
> 
> Боже, куда бежать?
> 
> Вот только развейте мои сомнения, большинство храмов, которые основал Шрила Прабхупада находились в городах. И большинство преданных при Шриле Прабхупаде жили именно в городах. И Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, что нужно закрыть все храмы в городах и срочно переезжать в деревни всем. Как с этим быть?


Анирудха прабху  :smilies: , не нужно передёргивать. Я не говорил ни слова о закрытии храмов и срочном исходе преданных в деревни. Так что Вы поняли меня неправильно. И это непонимание, честно скажу разочаровывает. Я сказал, то что сказал. Можно ещё раз перечитать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ну а как я должен понять Вас? Вы говорите:




> Что такое простая жизнь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет тысячекратно повторяя одно и то же - выращивайте свою пищу, избегайте зависимости от материалистов, повторяйте Харе Кришна. Про простую жизнь в городах в этой теме пока не было представлено вразумительного свидетельства от Шрилы Прабхупады. Про организацию вайшнавских общин в деревнях есть сотни наставлений Прабхупады и именно в контексте простой жизни.


Вы утверждаете, что простая жизнь в городе невозможна. (Ведь, по вашему мнению,  об этом не было приведено вразумительных свидетельств от Шрилы Прабхупады). В городе выращивать свою пищу затруднительно. А про организацию вайшнавских общин в деревнях есть сотни наставлений, значит какой вывод напрашивается? Для чего Вы это написали? Просто так? 

Очевидно, что этим Вы стремитесь донести мысль - в городах простая жизнь невозможна. Пока вы в городе, Вы обречены. Начинайте думать о том, как переехать в деревни. Разве не так?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если Вы говорите, что я неправильно Вас понял, напишите тогда  кратко, что Вы действительно хотели сказать своими утверждениеми?

Просто, если я неправильно Вас понял, другие тоже могут неправильно Вас понять.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из Ваших тезисов следует, что город - угра-карма, а деревня - благость. Поэтому оставаться в городе - плохо, а жить в деревне - хорошо. Правильно? Или я опять неправильно Вас понял?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Мне уже надоело писать одно и то же. Читайте внимательнее предыдущие посты.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Для чего снова и снова Вы пишете о жизни в деревне? Разве не для того, чтобы вдохновить преданных переезжать в деревню? Или я опять Вас неправильно понял?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне уже надоело писать одно и то же. Читайте внимательнее предыдущие посты.


Длинные посты иной раз нет времени читать. Можете кратко изложить, к чему вы призываете? Практический аспект всего написанного Вами в этой теме какой? Надо срочно переезжать в деревню? Ведь в городе простая жизнь невозможна, по Вашему мнению.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:
"Я не согласен с утверждением твоей жены, что Нью Йорк непригоден для человеческого обитания. Человек , на самом деле обладающий сознанием Кришны, может все устроить как надо даже в аду. Тот, кто пребывает в полном сознании Кришны, всегда находится в трансцендентном положении и не боится мест, которые якобы непригодны для человеческого обитания. Сознающий Кришну человек всегда удовлетворен - хоть на Вайкунтхе, хоть в аду. Удовлетворение приносит не место, а искреннее стремление служить Кришне" (Письмо Гаргамуни 13.11.67).

Это по поводу того, что нет цитат про жизнь в городе.

----------


## venkata

> Вишишта Прабху, правильно я понял Вас, Вы утверждаете, что живущие в городах преданные обречены? Спасутся только те, кто переедет в деревни?  Остальным можно даже не пытаться духовно развиваться? Ведь все равно: 
> 
> 
> 
> Боже, куда бежать?
> 
> Вот только развейте мои сомнения, большинство храмов, которые основал Шрила Прабхупада находились в городах. И большинство преданных при Шриле Прабхупаде жили именно в городах. И Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, что нужно закрыть все храмы в городах и срочно переезжать в деревни всем. Как с этим быть?


Дорогой Анирудха пр.,я давно знаю тебя как искреннего преданного,поэтому не ожидал от тебя такого оскорбительного поведения.Ты постоянно оскорбляешь Вишишту пр,приписывая ему какие то нелепые высказывания.Таким образом выставляя его как невежественного фанатичного человека.
  Каков мотив твоих высказываний?

Я не согласен с твоим утверждением,что большенство преданных жили в городах.большинство преданных тогда жили в храмах и на санкиртане,и только после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады все разбрелись по городам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дорогой Анирудха пр.,я давно знаю тебя как искреннего преданного,поэтому не ожидал от тебя такого оскорбительного поведения.Ты постоянно оскорбляешь Вишишту пр,приписывая ему какие то нелепые высказывания.Таким образом выставляя его как невежественного фанатичного человека.
>   Каков мотив твоих высказываний?
> 
> Я не согласен с твоим утверждением,что большенство преданных жили в городах.большинство преданных тогда жили в храмах и на санкиртане,и только после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады все разбрелись по городам.


В чем оскорбление? Не кипятитесь, пожалуйста.  :smilies:  Тем более, что я обсуждал это лично с Вишиштой Прабху, спросил у него, не обидел ли я его, он сказал, что нет.  :smilies:  Я просто пытаюсь прояснить, какие практические выводы должны последовать из приводимых здесь цитат и постов о простой жизни в деревне и о том, как плохо жить в городе. 

Преданные жили в храмах или рядом с ними, но эти храмы были и есть в городах. И несмотря на то, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел создавать общины в деревне и даже несколько таких общин было создано, при этом храмы в городах он не призывал закрывать, как и не говорил, что все поголовно должны переехать в деревни. 

Я просто хочу понять, какие выводы следуют из проповеди о простой жизни в деревне. Что в этом оскорбительного? Мы же практики, если что-то определенные преданные нам все время говорят, значит они тем самым хотят нас к чему побудить. Нет? Вот я и хочу прояснить, что конкретно предлагается тем, кто живут в городах и пока уехать оттуда не могут или не хотят, но тем не менее хотя жить простой жизнью, которая как отмечалось возможна только в деревне?

Венкатаджи, если тебя обидели какие-то мои слова, прости , пожалуйста, я тебя очень уважаю, ты замечательный преданный, всегда активно занят в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, если ты что-то принял на свой счет, прости.  :namaste: 

Я веду разговор более абстрактно, о принципах, если кто-то еще почувствовал, что мои слова его лично задели, простите.   :namaste: 

Давайте не отвлекаться на эмоции и обиды, а спокойно будем обсуждать практические аспекты жизни в преданном служении.

Вообще, меня восхищают преданные, которые следуя наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады перебрались в деревни и пытаются развивать там общины, показывая практический пример простой жизни. Это вдохновляет.  Я могу быть несогласен с некоторыми методами подачи проповеди о простой жизни (а конкретно, утверждением, что она возможно исключительно в деревне), но в целом я и сам иной раз мечтаю о идиллической простой жизни в деревни, хотя и понимаю, что это не более чем мечты, и реальность такова, что везде есть свои трудности, никакая ситуация в этом мире не будет полностью идеальной.  :smilies:  Да я лично, всю жизнь проживший в Москве, вряд ли смогу легко перестроиться к деревенской жизни. Но это неважно. 

Вы молодцы.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Длинные посты иной раз нет времени читать. Можете кратко изложить, к чему вы призываете? Практический аспект всего написанного Вами в этой теме какой? Надо срочно переезжать в деревню? Ведь в городе простая жизнь невозможна, по Вашему мнению.


Я ни к чему не призываю. Я обсуждаю что такое простая жизнь.  Практическое применение в каждом индивидуальном случае будет разным, и нельзя дать унифицированных формул в формате форума (я буду читать недельный семинар в Майапуре на эту тему с вопросами-ответами, где можно более-менее полноценно и без взаимного обвинения рассмотреть её). Так что человек должен самостоятельно осмыслить тему, изучив её досконально и посоветовавшись со своим гуру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чем больше будете реальных примеров успешной простой жизни в деревенских общинах преданных, тем больше преданных живущих в городах захотят перебраться в деревни.  Вы по сути своей - первопроходцы, вам по определению тяжелее всех. Но зато, если вам удастся показать хороший пример, это сыграет очень важную роль. 

Главное не начинать нагнетать истерию или запугивать апокалипсисом или говорить, что простая жизнь в городе невозможна, чтобы вдохновить переезжать в деревню, это вызывает обратный эффект.  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Всё что здесь пишется это разные стороны одного вопроса и это друг другу не противоречит!
Главное это духовная жизнь!
Каждый сам выбирает где ему легче развивать свою духовную жизнь!
Поэтому по-своему или точнее для себя каждый прав! :smilies: 

P. S .Теза + Антитеза = Синтез!  :friends:

----------


## venkata

[QUOTE=vedamurti das;41452]Вся Бхагават-Гита посвященна этому  :smilies: 


> Посмотрите на Арджуну. Он хотел оставить свою дхарму/деятельность/работу и жить более благостной жизнью - уйти в лес или горы и посвятить себя медитации (т.е. духовной практике) наподобии, возможно, своего отца царя Панду. Очень интересный вопрос ПОЧЕМУ он хотел это сделать - а потому, что выполнение этой дхармы/деятельности/работы стало приводить его к многочисленным беспокойствам и тревогам. И что же сказал ему Кришна? Разве Он сказал "Джая, джая, прабху"? Нет, Господь Кришна прямо указал Арджуне, что уклонение от своих обязанностей (какими бы они не были!!) - это отречение в гуне невежества, которое только увеличивает страдания человека


.

 Вы просто уклонились от ответа.Я вас ещё раз спрашиваю,где в Бхагават -гите как она есть сказаны такие слова-


> Одним из видов такого служения есть выполнение деятельности из чувства долга с умонастроением отречения от вида деятельности и её плодов, которые следует использовать во благо себе и окружающим


.




> Последнее и главное наставление Кришны - "сарва дхарма паритьяджа..." говорит о том, что следует посвятить себя безраздельному преданному служению и не бояться ничего. Принял ли это наставление Арджуна? Вопрос риторический. А что же он стал делать после этого? ТОЖЕ, ЧТО И РАНЬШЕ!!! Внешне НИЧЕГО не поменялось в его жизни, поменялись лишь МОТИВЫ.


  До того как Бхагават-гита была поведанна,Арджуна уже исполнял свой долг кшатрия,стоя на поле боя на стороне воплощения дхармы и своего брата Юдхиштхиры и он уже был другом Кришны.Поэтому,когда он впал во временную иллюзию,почувствовав сострадание к своим родственникам и выронив лук,вот тогда он и захотел уйти в лес оправдав своё решение множеством выводов из шастр.И Кришна не просто сказал ему,"сарва дхарма паритьяжа..."он рассказал ему все методы самоосознания,показал как прямой путь так и косвенный.И Арджуна выбрал прямой путь,заняв себя в преданном служении Кришне "на мясном заводе под названием Курукшетра."Потому что это хотел Кришна.
А теперь посмотрите на себя,уважаемый работник завода,на чьём заводе работаете вы.Сейчас все заводы принадлежат Дурьетхане.
 Да,Прабхупада в одном месте в Бхагават-гите,описывая истинное отречение,приводит пример человека,работающего на заводе и ВСЕ плоды своего труда отдающие Кришне.
  Но это не является наставление к действию,а скорее аллегория.Я вам настоятельно рекомендую прочитать последний стих 11 главы и 6-10 стихи 12 главы,где описывается прямой путь обретения совершенства.

----------


## venkata

> Чем больше будете реальных примеров успешной простой жизни в деревенских общинах преданных, тем больше преданных живущих в городах захотят перебраться в деревни.  Вы по сути своей - первопроходцы, вам по определению тяжелее всех. Но зато, если вам удастся показать хороший пример, это сыграет очень важную роль.


Спасибо,Анирудха пр,за приятные слова,но без совместных усилий преданных,живущих как в городе так и в деревне,ничего не получится ни у тех ни у других.Мы все в одной команде или семье Шрилы Прабхупады.Поэтому мы нуждаемся в твоих благословениях и посильном участии.






> Главное не начинать нагнетать истерию или запугивать апокалипсисом или говорить, что простая жизнь в городе невозможна, чтобы вдохновить переезжать в деревню, это вызывает обратный эффект.


Так об этом никто из участников форума не говорит.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Было бы интересно узнать о том как можно лучше сделать простую жизнь в городе и деревне.
Я думаю можно сформировать на принципах простой жизни городскую общину, учитывая успешный опыт других а также купить дачи в пригороде! 
 Ура! Волки будут сыты и овцы целы! :kirtan:

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...


Спасибо за вопросы! Давайте пройдёмся по ним по очереди  :smilies: 



> Общение с непреданными разрушает бхакти на корню, перечитайте Нектар Наставлений.


Бхактивинода Тхакур писал, что общение с материалистами по работе не является "асат-сангой", упоминаемой у Упадешамрите. А так как он жил после Рупы Госвами (и в парампаре стоит после него), то мы обязаны принимать именно его толкование данного стиха. Шрила Прабхупада НИГДЕ не говорил, что общение с материалистами ПО РАБОТЕ является асат-сангой. Конечно, если Вы приведете конкретную цитату Прабхупады, что "общение с материалистами по работе есть асат-санга", то тогда другое дело...



> Наставления Кришны - живите простой жизнью, и если вы действительно смиренны и искренни, то вы примете это. Что такое простая жизнь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет тысячекратно повторяя одно и то же - выращивайте свою пищу, избегайте зависимости от материалистов, повторяйте Харе Кришна.


И заметьте - НИГДЕ Прабхупада не говорит, что ПРЕДАННЫМ работать на заводах неблагоприятно. Почему? Мой ответ будет чуть ниже.



> Про простую жизнь в городах в этой теме пока не было представлено вразумительного свидетельства от Шрилы Прабхупады.


Как не было предоставлено? А цитаты Бхагават-Гиты? Её смысл в конце концов? Этого должно быть достаточно.



> Про организацию вайшнавских общин в деревнях есть сотни наставлений Прабхупады и именно в контексте простой жизни.


Так никто и не спорит, что Прабхупада хотел развивать сельхозобщины (назовём это пока так) в сознании Кришны. Мы же говорим о том, что он НИГДЕ не говорил, что ПРЕДАННЫМ плохо работать на заводе.



> Естественно, что человек, постоянно находящийся в окружении непреданных не способен следовать и регулирующим принципам в течение длительного времени. Это то, что мы имеем в массе сегодня в городских общинах.


Я знаю множество таких случаев и в сельских общинах. Ну и что?



> ... и ради бога, не переключайте тему на проповедь!


Ни в коем случае! Я далек от лицемерия, что жить в городе надо ради проповеди. Прабхупада говорит - "живите там, где живется, работайте там, где работается, просто свяжите всё это с Кришной"(из Чайтанья Чаритамриты). Да, принцип "ничего не меняйте" дан нам Прабхупадой. И он не говорил, что этот принцип для неофитов - это уже чья-то интерпретация.



> ШБ 1.11.12: *Город Дваракапури был полон дарами всех времен года. .. В описании не упомянуты заводы и фабрики, существование которых поддерживают скотобойни - обязательные атрибуты современных столиц. Но даже современный цивилизованный человек не утратил склонности пользоваться дарами природы. Лидеры современного цивилизованного общества выбирают место для своих резиденций там, где есть живописные сады и водоемы, а простым людям предоставляют жить в перенаселенных районах без парков и садов. Дварака же, судя по этому описанию, была совсем иной.... Очевидно, что люди тогда зависели от даров природы: плодов и цветов, обходясь без промышленных предприятий, которые приводят к возникновению грязных хижин и трущоб. Критерием прогресса цивилизации является не рост заводов и фабрик, разрушающих в человеке возвышенные чувства и способности, а развитие потенциальных духовных способностей людей и предоставление им шанса вернуться к Богу. Развитие фабрик и заводов носит название угра-кармы, отвратительной деятельности. Она разрушает возвышенные чувства в человеке и в обществе, превращая мир в темницу для демонов.... темницы шахт, фабрик и мастерских развивают в рабочих демонические наклонности. Власть имущие процветают за счет рабочих, и поэтому между ними по разным поводам то и дело происходят ожесточенные столкновения. .*





> Работа на заводе - угра-карма, так говорил Прабхупада.


Я не вижу в этих (и других) цитатах, чтобы Прабхупада говорил о ПРЕДАННЫХ - он говорит о РАБОЧИХ, т.е. о материалистах! Согласитесь есть между этими двумя категориями некоторая разница. Рабочий, торговец, военный, ученый ВСЕГДА нарабатывают себе карму в результате своей деятельности. Преданный НИКОГДА не нарабатывает себе карму независимо от вида работы если действует в сознании Кришны. Этому посвященна ВСЯ Бхагават-Гита.

Также я не говорю о том, где ЛУЧШЕ жить. Конечно, лучше жить там, где есть свежий воздух, чистая вода и здоровая пища. Но пока мы рассматриваем влияние места жительства и вида работы на ДУХОВНУЮ жизнь, т.е. на чистоту преданного служения. Это разные темы (по крайней мере, для меня). И я не хочу, чтобы они перемешивались в данном обсуждении.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Шрила Прабхупада:"Я не согласен с утверждением твоей жены, что Нью Йорк непригоден для человеческого обитания. Человек , на самом деле обладающий сознанием Кришны, может все устроить как надо даже в аду. Тот, кто пребывает в полном сознании Кришны, всегда находится в трансцендентном положении и не боится мест, которые якобы непригодны для человеческого обитания. Сознающий Кришну человек всегда удовлетворен - хоть на Вайкунтхе, хоть в аду. Удовлетворение приносит не место, а искреннее стремление служить Кришне" (Письмо Гаргамуни 13.11.67).


Ну вот и цитата про простую жизнь в городе. Это и есть то, что я хотел сказать.

----------


## vedamurti das

> До того как Бхагават-гита была поведанна,Арджуна уже исполнял свой долг кшатрия,стоя на поле боя на стороне воплощения дхармы и своего брата Юдхиштхиры и он уже был другом Кришны.Поэтому,когда он впал во временную иллюзию,почувствовав сострадание к своим родственникам и выронив лук,вот тогда он и захотел уйти в лес оправдав своё решение множеством выводов из шастр.И Кришна не просто сказал ему,"сарва дхарма паритьяжа..."он рассказал ему все методы самоосознания,показал как прямой путь так и косвенный.И Арджуна выбрал прямой путь,заняв себя в преданном служении Кришне "на мясном заводе под названием Курукшетра."Потому что это хотел Кришна.
> А теперь посмотрите на себя,уважаемый работник завода,на чьём заводе работаете вы.Сейчас все заводы принадлежат Дурьетхане.
>  Да,Прабхупада в одном месте в Бхагават-гите,описывая истинное отречение,приводит пример человека,работающего на заводе и ВСЕ плоды своего труда отдающие Кришне.
>   Но это не является наставление к действию,а скорее аллегория.Я вам настоятельно рекомендую прочитать последний стих 11 главы и 6-10 стихи 12 главы,где описывается прямой путь обретения совершенства.


Я не согласен, что что-то в наставлениях Прабхупады мы можем считать аллегорией. Давайте тогда считать аллегорией слова про "простую жизнь", про "работу на земле", про "4-й регулирующий принцип" в конце концов. Нет, все наставления Прабхупады являются практическими, хоть и направлены они на разные сферы жизни как простого человека, так и преданного. Сама Бхагават-Гита является наставлением в первую очередь для НАС, и уж в гораздо меньшей степени для Аржджуны. Более того, раз Прабхупада перевёл нам её, то наша обязанность следовать её принципам (как впрочем и принципам Шримат Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамриты).

----------


## Андрей Н

Простая жизнь -- это синоним жизни разумной, возвышенной, проще говоря -- это преданное служение. 
Это очень просто: слушаешь о Боге и\или говоришь о Боге и\или помнишь о Боге и т.д.
С*ложная* -- это синоним жизни хитростной, с *ложью*, жизни иллюзорной. Это когда человек гоняется за миражом, или как белка в колесе: телодвижений много, а радости мало.

Теперь о камне преткновения в данной теме:
Разночтения, разногласия и споры исчезнут, если мы не будем смешивать: (само место) и (жизнь на этом месте).
Рассмотрим два места -- город и деревня. 
Или вот пример попроще: лимузин и телега. Обратите внимание, что устроившись на телеге можно с радость воспевать святые имена, а можно предаться каким-нить утехам(типа блуда). Лимузин же, фактически созданный для утех(типа блуда) можно использовать для воспевания святых имён.
Теперь вернёмся к нашему городу.... всё зависит от того, что делает человек, живущий в нём. Если носит простую одежду, употребляет не полученную путём насилия пищу, не вступает в хитрые отношения и т.д., то это *простая жизнь*. А если кто, устроившись в деревне, выискивает как бы ему кто побольше денег дал, то это жизнь лукавая, *не простая.*

Говоря проще -- любое место можно загадить, это ведь так ... просто. Но и очистить можно любое, но это сложнее. Простая жизнь та, которая очищает человека и место, на котором он живёт.

----------

